

 What do you think of our model? Applying Open Source to online gaming - antoviaque
http://community.hackit.cx/blog/2010/09/25/a-few-excerpts-from-an-interview/

======
wccrawford
Developers only has 1 p in it.

The ideas for the games don't excite me.

I am an avid gamer and I only signed up for Facebook for the games. (I have
since left.) I had 'completed' Mafia Wars in that I had done everything you
could do in all 3 or 4 areas that were available. (I forget how many now.) I
played many other games.

I own every game console currently on the market, and I buy and rent games
avidly. I play everything from casual Hidden Object games to hardcore FPS's.

So don't take it lightly when I say that your game ideas fail to excite me. I
like games.

Now, it's possible you haven't explained them well enough, and they could be
fun... But so far, they do nothing for me and when I leave this page, I'll
have forgotten about them.

~~~
antoviaque
Agreed, the document doesn't say much about the games themselves - the
question was more on the mixing between open source and videogaming.

For the description of the main game, you should rather see
[http://community.hackit.cx/blog/2010/09/12/the-future-of-
hac...](http://community.hackit.cx/blog/2010/09/12/the-future-of-hackit/) and
[http://community.hackit.cx/blog/2010/09/16/ever-heard-of-
alt...](http://community.hackit.cx/blog/2010/09/16/ever-heard-of-alternate-
reality-games/) , you should get a better picture. Interested by your opinion
there too btw...

Probably we're not doing a good job conveying this part in the YC application
though. It's rather difficult to explain what the experience will be when you
are still in the prototyping phase. That's why you usually don't hear much
from games until they are at a point where they can actually show gameplay
footage (I can say that it's an alternate reality game with a MMO-like
leveling structure, but until you experience it yourself, you can't really
know what I'm talking about...).

